# I would like to be a Commercial Beekeeper



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

I would like to be a commercial beekeeper I only have 100 hives right now but next year I want to buy 50 extra hives and make around 300 hives next year after the almonds any advice? I have plenty of help (i have 6 teens). All My hives are migratory already and I need some advice of what to do i guess. 

Thank you


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How are you set financially? Do you have the equipment necessary to expand? Do you need to make income from your bees after almond pollination?

If you have the money, you can buy equipment and queens and split everything not intending to make a crop of honey. Split after almonds and let them build up a cpl rounds of brood and split again. You'll probably have to feed them syrup and protein patties to help them build brood, bees, and comb. And then get them built up for next Winter. I'm sure there are others who could advise you further.

Maybe you have some more specific questions?


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Whats a affordable forklift? and I already have a gooseneck that can fit 150 hives at once and a Gmc Serria Dually but i dont have a forklift :ws:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

R u planning on putting the skidsteer on the same trailer as the hives? Do you double stack the hives on the trailer? 

I don't know what affordable is to you. You'll have to shop around. There are Bobcat's and Swingers and other kinds that all work. If you can afford to I would concentrate on quality over affordability. You are going to have this machine a long time.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Father & Sons Apiary said:


> ?I have plenty of help (i have 6 teens).
> 
> Thank you


Are your teens keen on beekeeping? Is it high on the list of what they would like to do with their teenage life? If they are teenagers they will be off to college before you know it...and you will still have 300 hives and no teenagers.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

They all love doing beekeeping and My moms dad is a beekeeper and my sons are still only 8,10,12,14,16,18


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Im gonna look around on craigslist but If i can make 300 next year i can make 600 the other year thats what I want


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Father & Sons Apiary said:


> I need some advice of what to do i guess.


Sharpen that pencil a bit more, 
here is a good start, how about you tell us how much money its going to take you to get to 600 hives in your predicted time frame, then we will tell you what you have missed


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I WOULD NOT DEPEND ON TEENS, THEY WILL FOR SURE REACH A POINT WHERE THEY WILL WANT TO GO THEIR OWN WAY. :ws:

IF YOU WANT TO GET RICH WITH TEENAHERS, THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT. BUY THEM FOR WHAT THEY ARE WORTH, AND SELL THEM FOR WHAT THEY THINK THEY ARE WORTH. :lpf:


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I have heard that Oregon is over run with bees and is hard to make a honey crop. It is going to be tough to have good bees if they are under nourished. And if your bees make one paycheck per year: almond rental, then why bother. One major die off and it's over. If you are in good honey production area, I think you would be better to lease bees for honey production to increase your capitol with out having to keep them alive in the winter.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

With 6 sons who needs a forklift? Seriously, though, the best suggestion I could make is to emulate (that's a better word than copy) an operation near you that has a successful business plan. All beekeeping is local, different flows and buildup in different areas. What you are suggesting is certainly doable but the costs to get from where you are to where you want to be are significant and should not be underestimated. Build up at an affordable and sustainable pace. Spending much money on a forklift at this point would seem to be putting the cart before the horse I would think.


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

The heavy equipment side of the business is really down the road for you. If You do have a labor force that you have under your control, then moving, lifting and working the hives will not be an issue at this point. Now you need a business plan! I would first work your cost and monies structure. Like the guys said, this will determine how large and how fast you can afford to go. There are hundreds of Apiary Business Plans online, just google and you will find. 

A good easy guesstimate is to structure your immediate needs, then wants. Breakdown your first year goals into real costs and write a short term plan based on your five year goals. A business plan will help keep you focused and on track. It will also help you if you need to borrow monies from a lender (be it a bank, family or friend). A plan will show that you are thinking things out, it will help you think ahead and will help you recognize weak areas. 
Fail to plan, plan to fail. 

Best Regards to Your Success!


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

There is going to be a 2-day conference "on every aspect of migratory beekeeping" called the "Miles to Go - Program" October 5th and 6th, 2013 at AI Root, in Medina Ohio.

They are having Dave Hackenberg, (John Miller) Miller's, (Jim Doan) Doans Honey, Hummerbee and Paramount Farms there.

They are going to be practicing loading and unloading trailers with Bobcats and swingers and discuss every other practical aspect of commercial beekeeping.

$100 for first person, $50 for second in group. Call Kim Flottum at 800.289.7668 X 3214 or Amanda at X3255 or email Kim or Amanda.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

"With 6 sons who needs a forklift? "

Lol ask any of my grown children about hand loading hundreds of hives in and out of orchards in the black of night.
And its true , they will grow up move away and you will still have all those hives to move. By then, if you are still in it, you will have your trucks and forklifts.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Father & Sons:

You've got a great location, right on the northern leg of migratory almond, etc., pollination.

You're already on pallets? I hope that's what you mean when you say migratory.

You've got all of the ingredients for a family business.

And, you've got the 'pedigree' to boot.

If you where to ask me, keep them all on pallets so that you can sell them easily to anyone doing migratory pollination work.

That's end of season revenues right there. They all go south in the fall/early winter, so you don't have to overwinter them yourself.

As for numbers, I would suggest having full trailer loads. So, you're going to need a minimum of 400-500 strong for sale.

Pardon me for asking, but what kind of operations did you have in mind?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

blueskybeesupply said:


> There is going to be a 2-day conference "on every aspect of migratory beekeeping" called the "Miles to Go - Program" October 5th and 6th, 2013 at AI Root, in Medina Ohio.
> 
> They are having Dave Hackenberg, (John Miller) Miller's, (Jim Doan) Doans Honey, Hummerbee and Paramount Farms there.
> 
> ...


Do you suppose they will be using hives w/ live bees in them? I woulkd expect iyt to be harder tgo load a semi load of empty hives. All of those loose boxes.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Call up hummerbee and see if they have any used swingers or hummers or buy a new swinger 1k. The loader is a very important machine. 

You will need a second truck to pull the loader. You will need a well paying day or job or get loans to get into the business.


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Do you suppose they will be using hives w/ live bees in them? I woulkd expect iyt to be harder tgo load a semi load of empty hives. All of those loose boxes.


Theres a flyer in this months Bee Culture. It says all the hive bodies will be empty .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Then I hope they are stapled or strapped.


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Here ya go:

http://www.beeculture.com/content/MILES TO GO.pdf

Would like to go myself, but the 800 miles and less than 2 weeks away does me in.


----------



## Makin' Honey (Sep 13, 2010)

My first time into the bee business I bought in with loans and when a bump in the road come I could not make the payments. This time I am pay as I go. So first I would say, stay out of debt. What a great resource to have your boys. I had two teenage sons helping me back then. It was hard work but we had fun, also after working in the bee yard or extracting honey all day they did not play on the computer much, they just wanted to get to sleep. I know a beekeeper with 4 teenage sons. He was migratory operating without a forklift or large truck. I went with them to move bees one night, well, I was in the way, each son and dad had a hand truck, they were all racing each other loading the gooseneck trailer up a ramp and double staking the hives. It was no time and there were 150 double story hives loaded! 

I like Jim Lyon’s idea; all beekeeping is local so emulate a successful local beekeeper. And loggermike; by the time they are gone you will have your trucks and forklifts.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yes a lot of hand labor can make up for a lack of moving equipment. Though if I had to do it over again I would have got a forklift earlier on.You will use it every day , loading all kinds of stuff, not just moving bees.

And I would have jumped in full time sooner, rather than carrying on a sideline.But with a large family to raise, and low honey and pollination prices for many years, it seemed impossible. You can only grow your business as fast as funds are available.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya thanks for the support


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

??


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You're welcome. I agree w/ loggermike. There have been a lot of tough descisions made these last 20 years.


----------

